# replacement window



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

On a recent trip to france, someone (who shall be nameless) left the little window open on the overcab bed. Well worse than that, he had undone the brackets so the window opened wider!!  consequently, when we arrived at our next campsite, we realised we had lost the window somewhere on the N10!  

We rung Auto trail and they don't keep spares that old (sep 2001). We rang Marquis Motorhomes in Tewkesbury who do our servicing and they gave us a number for Leisure Spares, Wetherby Road, Boroughbridge, N Yorks. YO51 9UY 01423 321108. 
We phoned them and placed and paid for the order and they advised we also order the hinge brackets and the window catches as they don't come with the window. 
They said it would take about 6 weeks.

This was at Easter and we received the window this week, 11weeks. Not LS fault, they were waiting for the parts to come from Germany.

When it did arrive, the hinges and fittings were all complete with the window, so I have sent the other spare bits back asking for a refund.

The price for the goods were: window £65.73 + vat
One pair of stays: £16.23 +vat
one RH lock: £4.50+vat
one LH lock: £4.50+vat

Posting this as info for anyone looking for spare parts - might help


----------

